# New Guy Looking for some help...



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forums as well as guns. I do have a handgun that was passed down to me from my Father when he passed away 5 years ago and I have never taken the time to learn anything about it. It is a Kimel Industries "Western 6" .22cal. It is gold plated with a pearl handle, very nice looking gun. I remember shooting this gun when I was like 10 years old. I took the handle apart and found Firearms International Corp, Washington DC engraved inside the handle. Can anyone tell me anything about this particular gun? Is it worth anything? I am not looking to get rid of it, I just want to know some information. I appreciate any help you guys could provide me. Thank you.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Can't find it in my (few) references.
Single-action? Double-action? (I bet it's a "western"-looking SA.)
Probably not worth much, but I dunno.
Photos would be helpful.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

it is a single action 6 shooter. it's a pretty simple gun. i was just wondering if it would be worth anything since it's gold plated with pearl handles? i have never seen another one like it. does anybody know how many were made like this?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

new guy said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the forums as well as guns. I do have a handgun that was passed down to me from my Father when he passed away 5 years ago and I have never taken the time to learn anything about it. It is a Kimel Industries "Western 6" .22cal. It is gold plated with a pearl handle, very nice looking gun. I remember shooting this gun when I was like 10 years old. I took the handle apart and found Firearms International Corp, Washington DC engraved inside the handle. Can anyone tell me anything about this particular gun? Is it worth anything? I am not looking to get rid of it, I just want to know some information. I appreciate any help you guys could provide me. Thank you.


Firearms International Corp. was an importer of very cheap guns. The only Kimel Industries six-shooter I have ever heard about was made of pot metal and aluminum and broke the first time it was ever fired, and had numerous issues with quality.

I would recommend just displaying it as a keepsake, and never firing it. It likely is not a serious handgun, and may not even be safe.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

it has been shot many times in the past, and this one is not pot metal. it feels very sturdy and of decent quality. i don't plan to use it for anything other than a keepsake, i was just wondering if anyone knew anything about it?


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

*Google*

Google is your friend in a situation like this. Just google the name and you'll be amazed at how much info is out there. Good luck!


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

i did that before coming here. there is no information out there about Kimel or this gun that i can find. i don't expect it to be worth millions, but i would like to know about when it was made, how many in gold, that sort of thing?


----------



## sincitizen (Sep 20, 2010)

i would go to the gun store and find the old guy and show him the gun. good luck


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There will not be much info about these guns. I have seen a couple at gun shows for 75 to 100 bucks. I don't remember about gold or pearl handles but if it is actually gold and the handles are ivory they are worth alone more then the gun from what i have been able to remember. 

Kimmel went under over 10 years ago rinding any info will be hard. Someone somewhere will know something. I would not count on this being much more then a keepsake from your dad.

RCG


----------



## garand (Nov 8, 2010)

new guy said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the forums as well as guns. I do have a handgun that was passed down to me from my Father when he passed away 5 years ago and I have never taken the time to learn anything about it. It is a Kimel Industries "Western 6" .22cal. It is gold plated with a pearl handle, very nice looking gun. I remember shooting this gun when I was like 10 years old. I took the handle apart and found Firearms International Corp, Washington DC engraved inside the handle. Can anyone tell me anything about this particular gun? Is it worth anything? I am not looking to get rid of it, I just want to know some information. I appreciate any help you guys could provide me. Thank you.


Okay, here is a insert from a quote someone else wrote on another site: He said: without seeing the gun, I"d imagine yours is the basic standard aluminum/alloy-frame .22 sixshooter imported by FIE, Tangfolio, Hawes, Arminus, and others. I believe the generic model is called an [E-15], or something like that.

It should fire Longs and Shorts. It could be the same gun as the current Heritage Rough Rider.
Probably worth around $100ish used.
www.gun-parts.com/singleactions/


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect this thread but after finally coming to terms with not finding any info about this gun I decided to take it apart and give it a good cleaning. Then I took it out to my buddies home makeshift range to test it out. It performed about as good as any old single action six shooter with crappy sights could I guess. At 30' I was shooting at an 8" target and using 25 year old cheap Kmart Winchester ammo, and I was grouping about 6". Not too bad I didn't think. I didn't spend a lot of time shooting this gun as I have no intentions to ever shoot it again. I was too busy shooting my S&W M&P .22lr to shoot this one much. I brought it home, took it apart and cleaned it again and tucked it away in the safe. I will one day hand it down to my daughter.


----------

